# Powdered Vanilla vs Liquid Vanilla



## expatgirl (Mar 28, 2006)

Can anyone help me with this problem?  I can only find powdered vanilla over here.  If a recipe calls for a tsp. of liquid vanilla how much of the powdered vanilla would I use?  Are they interchangeable?  Thanks if anyone knows the answer.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 28, 2006)

According to the folks at Baking911.com - 1 rounded teaspoon of vanilla powder equals 1 teaspoon vanilla extract.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 29, 2006)

*Thanks so much!!!*

Dear Michael,

Thank you so much for the info.  I have a little bit of the liquid left but then I'm going to have to switch to the powdered.


----------



## biev (Mar 29, 2006)

I've never heard of vanilla powder! Where do you live?


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 29, 2006)

Dear Bieve,

I am posted to Astana, Kazakshstan, along with my husband.  It's amazing what you can find and NOT find here.  K. is a large country east of Russian and considered a part of Asia.   Astana is the second coldest capital of the world from what I've been told.  Finding cooking products here without speaking Russian is quite an adventure but we're surviving---just don't ever take your well-stocked Western stores for granted any more---ha!!  Thanks to Michael FtW I was able to learn that vanilla powder and extract were interchangeable.  Spasiba--  rude, crude Russian translation of "thank you"


----------



## marmalady (Mar 29, 2006)

Can you get 'care packages' from home?  Make a list of your most wanted - especially the pantry items like vanilla, and prevail on a family member to do their patriotic duty and send 'em on over to you!


----------



## jap1148 (Mar 29, 2006)

I've used powdered vanilla before-it tastes the same in any recipe I've tried so far- it's almost just as convenient too


----------



## bknox (Mar 29, 2006)

Sometime last year I first saw powdered vanilla and I use it in coffee.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 29, 2006)

Glad to know that some of you have tried the powdered vanilla and  found it to be good.   That's great to hear as I do like to bake cookies, brownies, and banana bread-- As far as  care packages being sent here, I could only wish.  Unfortunately, unless solid gold bricks were being sent (and they'd probably be "lost") the postage would cost waaaaaaaaay more than what was being sent--------we're 12 hours ahead of people in Texas (Central Standard Time).  Most of you are probably settling down to some Tuesday evening TV shows, etc., and I'm enjoying a Wednesday gorgeous sunrise.   We're supposed to be able to see the eclipse later today. Spasiba!!!


----------

